# Skipper needs prayers



## Hearke (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't been on the forums much but now I'm seeking support. We found a bleeding mole on Skipper's inside right elbow. It was Friday afternoon when I called the vet and they saw him early Saturday AM. Cleaned up the site and sent out some cells to the lab. He has Rimadyl and an antibiotic. We will know more tomorrow. 

Skipper is 11 years old and has arthritis. I looked at some of yalls cancer stories because I suspect this is bad. He had a mast cell tumor on his chest 2 years ago, removed successfully. But his arthritis has progressed since then. So I'm very worried.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers coming your way for sweet Skipper. Don't think the worst. This may be something completely different. Wait for the test results. Your Skipper sounds like he is a strong boy having recovered from mast cell surgery. Try to think positive until you have a reason not to.
I am praying this is a small problem with a good prognosis.:crossfing


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

All paws are crossed for Skipper!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Praying for Skipper. Coby also had one of these and it was removed and it was fine. It was not a cancerous tumor. This sounds exactly the same. Believing Skipper will be fine! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hearke (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you all. One thing that's good right now is the Rimadyl is helping his arthritis. I was planning to ask about going on daily meds at his checkup next week. Looks like we got them sooner thanks to the mole. He's getting it 2x daily and definitely more active.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Skipper!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Skipper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Skipper. 
Great to hear the Rimadyl is helping him.


----------



## Hearke (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone. Today we found out that it is not a mast cell tumor! It may still be malignant but the margins will be easier to manage. It's being removed tomorrow and we will get a biopsy.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts to Skipper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skipper*



Hearke said:


> I haven't been on the forums much but now I'm seeking support. We found a bleeding mole on Skipper's inside right elbow. It was Friday afternoon when I called the vet and they saw him early Saturday AM. Cleaned up the site and sent out some cells to the lab. He has Rimadyl and an antibiotic. We will know more tomorrow.
> 
> Skipper is 11 years old and has arthritis. I looked at some of yalls cancer stories because I suspect this is bad. He had a mast cell tumor on his chest 2 years ago, removed successfully. But his arthritis has progressed since then. So I'm very worried.


Praying for Skipper. Please let us know how he is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news, sending prayers for surgery and good results back.


----------

